# Home made feed mixes



## mossyStone (Feb 5, 2010)

I was talking with a nubain goat farmer about feeds, in her mix, she uses a mix of Oats Barley and split peas ,boss while the girls are on the stand, along with Alfalfa free choice and minerals and pasture 24/7... I have never seen peas in a feed mix before what does that bring to the mix?  Her goats look awesome. 

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubains


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 5, 2010)

The split peas are probably the protein element.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd like to see the Ca ratio on that...probably not great.  :/


----------



## freemotion (Feb 5, 2010)

Any chance you could lure her here to discuss it?  I would love to hear more about it.  Especially since her goats look great.  Have her put it in the organic section if you can get her to join. 


eddited because I seam to be loosing my abiilllty two spill....


----------



## ()relics (Feb 5, 2010)

mossyStone said:
			
		

> .........  Her goats look awesome.
> 
> Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubains


the good looks can probably be contributed directly to the free choice alfalfa...just have to watch those billys....


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 5, 2010)

I just emailed her the link to this i would love to talk more about this and other feed mixes.. I so want to to get away from  the pelleted feeds i find so much dust and crap in them lately..
I feel like i am buying dust and what ever less they blend into a pellet.
 Instead of feed for my animals.


Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------

